
Germany’s Merkel: 60 to 70% in Germany will become infected with coronavirus - draugadrotten
https://www.fxstreet.com/news/germanys-merkel-60-to-70-in-germany-will-become-infected-with-coronavirus-202003110647
======
ash
Better link: [https://www.businessinsider.com/angela-merkel-estimates-
coro...](https://www.businessinsider.com/angela-merkel-estimates-coronavirus-
will-hit-large-majority-german-population-2020-3)

------
baxtr
How is that in line with China and South Korea apparently being able to bend
the curve? Is she saying we are not willing to follow China's lead on
disrupting the entire country and therefore accept a 70% infection rate over
the next 18 months or so?

~~~
majewsky
(Disclaimer: I'm German, but not a lawyer).

One part of it is that we don't have the legal infrastructure in place. For
example, the federal government has no power to outlaw gatherings and
assemblies because of health concerns. Only the municipal health authorities
can do that if they so choose.

~~~
wuschel
The federal system is indeed much stronger than in other countries (local
health, law enforcement, courts, parliaments, school policies, etc) due to
lessons learned with fascism.

------
detaro
previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22543055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22543055)

------
RickJWagner
It seems pretty much inevitable, for every country that allows reasonable
freedoms in travel.

------
mothsonasloth
Call me paranoid but I have prepared for low to moderate disruption for the
next 6 months.

That disruption being financial, career, social and welfare (food). After that
time I am hoping we will return to some form of normalcy. Then if we get a
vaccine within a year it will be a lot better.

~~~
mc32
I don’t see food supplies being affected outside some specialty food. But I
don’t see staples being affected such that supplies get constrained.

~~~
Zach_the_Lizard
Production might not be disrupted, but in a quarantine situation distribution
could be affected.

Having the National Guard called up in a neighboring county to NYC has a some
people panicking a bit and buying up nonperishable food.

I use Amazon Fresh for my groceries and found the times I normally booked it
at all booked up.

Plus certain foods that have never been out of stock were out of stock, e.g.
beans.

Will it last? Who knows?

~~~
AstralStorm
Now that's interesting. How the heck could people all buy out dry beans, which
are rather mass produced?

Or are we talking convenient cans?

